# Mike (eaeolian) joins the Blue Name Posse



## Chris (Feb 2, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member.php?u=503


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 2, 2007)

Woo! congrats eaeolian, i forsee a Division takeover


----------



## noodles (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard!









Mr. S said:


> Woo! congrats eaeolian, i forsee a Division takeover








No you don't.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 2, 2007)

hey why is your name blue????? 






.....oh nevermind.

congrats.


----------



## Alpo (Feb 2, 2007)

What is that, some kinda Blue Man Group tribute?


----------



## Leon (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Steve (Feb 2, 2007)

Hurray for Mike....!


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 2, 2007)

Congrats, Mike! Make sure you give them your shirt size, so you too may don the Pink Polo of Moderatordom!


----------



## noodles (Feb 2, 2007)

I never got a Pink Polo of Moderation...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 2, 2007)

Congrats Mike! 



noodles said:


> I never got a Pink Polo of Moderation...


 
You did, it just disintegrated on delivery due to your extreme metal-ness


----------



## Scott (Feb 2, 2007)

Too many right handed Americans in charge around here


----------



## noodles (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, we discussed making you a mod, but Chris didn't want to add code to put all the buttons on the other side of the screen.


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2007)

Congrats, Mike!


----------



## Donnie (Feb 2, 2007)

Scott said:


> Too many right handed Americans in charge around here


As I've told you before, Shannon and I are both left handed. We just play right handed so they don't catch on.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 2, 2007)

noodles said:


>



Look... Dave... I'm not one to judge but whatever you Division guys do on your own time is your business.


----------



## noodles (Feb 2, 2007)

It's a neuralizer, you assbag.


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2007)

noodles said:


> It's an analizer, you assbag.




!


----------



## Alpo (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## noodles (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks like Mike can use his new found powers to clean up his announcement thread.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 2, 2007)

I never expected you Division guys to be fruity (except for you Dave).

Oh, and congrats Mike. I think you should start by giving us all Richard Simmons avatars so we can beg you to return us to our normally pathetic selves.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 2, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Look... Dave... I'm not one to judge but whatever you Division guys do on your own time is your business.




Mike just been busy lately? haven't seen him around much


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Feb 2, 2007)

1. congrats mike I can understand that it must feel horrible to be ranked lower than a short fella I'm glad this injustice has finally been rectified.

2. where the fuck are you

3. is it just me or are people starting to disaper from around here I've noticed skinheads disapered, roland777 is reported missing and now mike. Shit chris start putting together the investigative team.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 2, 2007)

welcome, mike, to the l3373s7 0V the l337 \m/


----------



## Drew (Feb 2, 2007)

noodles said:


> I never got a Pink Polo of Moderation...



We tried, Noodles, but they were sold out of junior sizes. 



Alpo said:


> What is that, some kinda Blue Man Group tribute?



Close. They're actually a Sevenstring.org Moderator Tribute Group. We could probably fund the site off their liscensing fees if only Chris would stop buying those Swedish Penis Enlargers...


----------



## Oguz286 (Feb 2, 2007)

Congrats Mike! It won't be long until the board will be taken over by Division


----------



## Jason (Feb 2, 2007)

was waiting for this.. I could see Mike bugging Dave.."So what goes on in the mod only forum?" (dave) "NOTHING!!..GOD!"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Mike is s stellar addition. Dave? Questionable.  Mike? 


I dunno if congrats is the right word, Mike, but you'd be top of my list for anything like this. Swell done!


----------



## Scott (Feb 2, 2007)

Donnie said:


> As I've told you before, Shannon and I are both left handed. We just play right handed so they don't catch on.




Yeah well your undercover operation is taking too long.

Start the takeover already!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 2, 2007)

Congrats Mike!!!!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats, Mike!


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 5, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I never expected you Division guys to be fruity (except for you Dave).
> 
> Oh, and congrats Mike. I think you should start by giving us all Richard Simmons avatars so we can beg you to return us to our normally pathetic selves.



Hey, you're the expert in that!

Thanks to all. I'd say I'd try to be a good mod, but I've got a pretty low-level target to hit with this bunch, so...


----------

